# military diarama



## D&D Race

I was looking into doing a military diarama while I'm building my fleet of model racecars for another diarama so I took some quick pics. for a 1/64th military out post slash airfield. 

The shoe boxes represent future buildings. Here my Ideas.


----------



## computer guy

Looks like a really good start.
If you can, I would make the parking apron look like it is paved.
Make those shoe boxes into Hangers and paint those puppies.
After that I would suggest making some roads and a runway.
Add some trees and bushes.
Then Put some more things on it and watch it grow.
Heck, you could even add it to your raceing Dio and add some parking garages. Get some pictures of buildings and put them in the background.
Off to the side you could probably add some hills or maybe a quarry. (Sand, Rock or whatever.
I say let your imagination flow and just do IT!
Richard


----------



## StarshipClass

You could film a movie with that expansive of a diorama! I've never seen anything quite on that scale in number of vehicles.


----------



## roadrner

Bigger is better, right? Great start! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## D&D Race

thanks. I have a 1/35th idea in the works right now. But I like all those ideas
finishing the 1/24th scale race cars. Next will be the track.


----------

